

New Website Design - hepha1979
https://www.varnish-cache.org/?

======
gioele
It is 2014 and the main point of the page ("Varnish is a web application
accelerator") is inside a PNG with no alt.

If you use lynx or w3m to read that page you will not see a single description
of what Varnish is.

Accessibility aside, isn't this very bad for the rankings of that page in
search engines?

~~~
PeterGriffin
I'm more impressed that said PNG is nested 20 levels deep in div tags. I'm not
exaggerating for the laughs, I counted exactly 20 wrapping divs.

~~~
snowwrestler
I read this comment and thought "I bet it's a Drupal site." Just checked, and
it is.

I love Drupal, it's great for nontechnical orgs that need a flexible CMS. But
it produces awful, awful HTML out of the box.

------
PeterGriffin
I can see you're trying to use high-def images so the site doesn't appear
blurred on Retina devices, however those images _shouldn 't_ load when I'm not
on a Retina device.

Try resizing the window in Chrome and notice the navigation images become
jaggy. The resize algorithm switches temporarily for performance reasons.

There's also the fact the having bigger images only to resize them down wastes
bandwidth and makes them appear slightly blurry.

Check "srcset". It's supported by more and more browser (including the
upcoming Safari 8).

